# old kitchen units



## flying haggis (27 Aug 2019)

having refittted the kitchen the old units were destined for the garage, so after much moving of "stuff" to and fro it now looks like this. the area behind the camera is still a tip as that is where stuff got moved to and hasnt been sorted yet!!!


----------



## Rorschach (27 Aug 2019)

Nice! 
If I could re-do my workshop from scratch I would do the same thing, very practical for storage and keeping things clean.


----------



## topchippytom (27 Aug 2019)

Not a fan of a full kitchen look for a workshop as not really a customised thing (just me)


----------

